# Red Lion G3 HMI



## Hunter1151 (Nov 4, 2010)

Just letting you know this is a great product and extremely powerful. Any question I will do my best, I will put it against AB any day. Cost, durability, support, and function.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I haven't used a dedicated HMI in a long time. You get more "features" for the same money by using a thin client and any regular touch screen monitor.


----------



## Hunter1151 (Nov 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I haven't used a dedicated HMI in a long time. You get more "features" for the same money by using a thin client and any regular touch screen monitor.


But you are using a windows based operation, correct?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hunter1151 said:


> But you are using a windows based operation, correct?


Doesn't matter, Windows, Citrix, VMWare, Linux.... still just passing bits back and fourth to the PLC over 232/485/ethernet or whatever.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Who is this guy?


----------



## Hunter1151 (Nov 4, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Who is this guy?


Who is who? Me I am just an electrician that just likes to read and if i can help i will


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Hunter1151 said:


> Who is who? Me I am just an electrician that just likes to read and if i can help i will


Pleasure to meet you. I was just wondering why you were replying to seriously old posts and threads. Usually when someone comes in like you have it says troll all over it.


----------



## Hunter1151 (Nov 4, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Pleasure to meet you. I was just wondering why you were replying to seriously old posts and threads. Usually when someone comes in like you have it says troll all over it.


I realized that the iPad does not bring newest post first


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Hunter1151 said:


> I realized that the iPad does not bring newest post first


It's not the I-Pad.


----------

